
Facebook refuses to follow GDPR regulations by spewing nonsense and lies - p0sixlang
https://ruben.verborgh.org/facebook/#history
======
janlukacs
can someone remind my why people still use facebook?

------
JohnFen
Of course. That sort of thing is entirely on-brand for Facebook.

------
frenchyatwork
This raises an interesting question. Let's say I have a data-set that contains
a lot of photos of people, but I don't know who; or maybe I think I know who,
but there's 20% chance there are people who are in these photos that aren't
successfully tagged.

Now, lets say someone who I don't have on my list asks for the data I have of
them, and I tell them I don't have any, but really they're one of the untagged
people. Have I broken the rules? Presumably not.

What if someone requests the info I have on them, I tell them nothing, but
then later on I realize that one of these photos actually was a picture of
them. Should I then try to follow up with them and make a correction?

I'm curious. I think the GDPR is great. These are important problems.

------
jsnell
I'm not convinced the hyper-aggressive / snide approch the author is a good
idea, if he actually wants access to the data. (Rather than just be
showboating to his blog audience, which appears to be the real intent here).
Seems like it makes it much easier for Facebook to argue that this is a
"manifestly unfounded" request, which is one of the few cases where the GDPR
specifically allows refusing a request.

------
60secz
GDPR fines may prove an interesting incentive.

~~~
killerpopiller
as long as the Irish data protection authority continues to halt or stall any
investigation into FB and co. no GDPR fines will be issued.

I hope the review of the GDPR this year will change the one stop shop
principle.

